# a bigger project



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

hey guys,i could use some help.I need to price out a mall about 300,000 sq ft.any idea more or less how much it should be for the complete contract price.Thanks for the help.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

You need to supply more info. Are there any 24hr stores? Do they want hourly pricing? Do they want multiple prices for during store hours, and night price when the whole lot is cleared out of traffic? There can be a lot of variables with something this size. Can you use a backhoe or loader with a pushbox? Do you have enough trucks to handle it? All these questions, and we haven't gotten to salting yet. Let us know, but realize it is really difficult to give exact bids on a property which most of us can't see. Good luck.


----------



## apalermo (Oct 9, 2004)

there are stores and it must be done in the night time,also there are restaurants,and a amc theatre.2 cm or more of snow must dissappear.yes a loader can be there .


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Well, that's about seven acres. Two questions:
1. Do you have any experience with commercial areas - malls in particular?
2. Do you have an RFP (Request For Proposal)? These are usually from the mall management and specify requirements. To think that somebody just asked you for a seasonal price on something like this makes no sense.


----------

